# Minianwendung bei Windows 7



## hills (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute
Ich Frage mich was diese Minianwendungen sind. Ich habe die schon in der startleite gefunden und auch wenn ich einen rechts klick auf den Desktop mache kann ich diese auswählen.
Nur es kommt nie was.
Wisst ihr was das ist?


----------



## GoZoU (14. Januar 2009)

Dazu haben wir den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...allgemein/37144-sammelthread-windows-7-a.html

An dieser Stelle wird damit geschlossen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------

